# Couple of orange krates local finds 68-69



## vastingray (Feb 22, 2015)

2 really nice local finds  march 68. And April 69


----------



## oskisan (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 7, 2015)

you selling any of these fresh finds


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2015)

Great find.


----------

